# Fishing trip march 1 may need 1 or 2 to fill trip



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a fishing trip planned for march 1 out of pcola right now i have 9-10 people going trying to do it as cheap as possible for everyone it will be 125 ea for 12 to go. If anyone would be interested email me at [email protected] its my bachelor party so i trying to make it fly thanks Phillip


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

what kind of fishing are you planning on doing? don't think I'd be able to make it but I have some friends that might want to go


----------



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

we are going offshore 12 hour trip hopefully get a lil of everything in the box


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Remember that grouper and amberjack season will be closed at that time.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *reelcanuck (2/15/2008)*Remember that grouper and amberjack season will be closed at that time.


 AND RED SNAPPER! 

SOOOO .... B LINER AND TRIGGER TRIP? NO FISH LEFT IN THE GULF. MIGHT TAKE UP BASS FISHING!


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

> *reelcanuck (2/15/2008)*Remember that grouper and amberjack season will be closed at that time.


Amberjack should be OPEN. The March, April, May closure is for commercial and not rec.

Goto www.gulfcouncil.org, they have updated the 2008 regs there and you can see the amberjack closure on the commercial regs but the recreational season shows No Closed Season.

Am I missing something???


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

you're correct.


----------

